# Bid for LARGE snow contract?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

How have the companies on here submitted bids for large complexes that charge association fees? I have a form to submit and write in the details of the services i can perform.... this one place has many small homes, theyre independant homes in a "senior" citizen complex, there are 500+ small homes all with driveways, and sidewalks and sidewalks from the driveway to their front porch/steps. This place would need plowing of 14 different roads all about 1/8th mile long, say a total of 5 miles around the complex, need sanding and salting of intersections. Theyre requirements are to keep it down to 3" or less in roadways and to clear all sidewalks/driveways after the storm stops. Obviously with 500+ homes and assume sidewalks in front of all of them, it would take having at least one truck/large plow/salter w/ driver and 6-9 Large snowblowers plus laborers about 10+ hrs to clear out a heavy snow say 15"+. 

Ive never bid on anything like this, commercial and i would have to up my insurance to 1million liability coverage they require. Should i bid per hour times the man hour? I snowblow driveways and get $70+ hr. If i usually charge a minimum of $35 per driveway, and more than that usually. If i figured $20 per driveway times 500 is $10,000 per snowfall? or should i charge more per height or more per hour. Should i charge a breakdown of for snowblowing charges, truck, man hours etc? All driveways are singles or doubles and have doors at the end so plowing wouldnt be worth while. thanks!


----------



## CTerrySGD (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't live too far from you and might have another creative option so you don't have to raise your ins. premium. send me an email @ [email protected] and we'll get in touch.

Chris


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*charge*

RamAir if you get $70.00 and hour for a walk behind snow blower you are doing great....!!!! But your 500 driveways for $10,000 idea will not fly. I have a associatoin account that has 280 condos. Lots of driveways, parking spaces, roads, ect. I charge $140.00 an hour. Trigger time is three inches unless the property manager wants me to start earlier. And I have all CAT skid steers with Erskine Blower attachments.

I would charge per hour for each equipment. Example: Plow truck is $65.00 a hour. Blower is $60.00 hour. Shovelers are $30.00 an hour. The only problem I see is you do not have adequate equipment to get the job done in a timely manner.



> having at least one truck/large plow/salter w/ driver and 6-9 Large snowblowers plus laborers about 10+ hrs to clear out a heavy snow say 15"+


You will need at the very leaste a skid steer or small loader to move mass snow piles to a allocated snow storage spot. I realize you are working with what you have. But if I was the customer, one truck and 6-9 large snow blowers would end up costing me a small fortune. And is just not effecient for the association.

If you do get the account but end up charging the customer a lot of payup because your equipment was insuffecient you will most likely not have the account next year.

Don't think of this account as "get rich" quick property. Think of this as a long term customer you want to have for many storms to come....!!  Good luck bro....


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys. Yes its more than i could handle at the moment, a lot more, but i would like to submit "A" bid if i had a clue at least. I realized that they have more than 600+ homes not 500 too. 

If i figued 6 large snowblowers @$60 hr, is $4,300 or so for 12hrs in a bigger snowfall. Then add in plowing costs for a large truck, F350 SD Ford or GM 3500 or something with driver for say 12hrs in a large snow, $1,680 for the truck or $3360 for 2 trucks/drivers plus sanding salting etc. MOST likely i would still need more equipment and workers than 6 snowblowers. I would need shovelers at least 5 or 6, 6-10 snowblowers and 2 truck drivers. It ends up costing a similar amount per hour for all the equipment as say $20 driveway times 600 driveways/sidewalks/steps and all roadways for $12k figuring 12hrs of work per snowfall ? I see that $20 per house is on the high end then, but im also assuming that I WONT be done after 12hrs for a big snow. Is there a time guide to follow for large jobs? Do companies and associations want you in and finished in say 6hrs? Most sidewalks and steps etc are 36" wide, id love a skid steer with a blower but anything wider than 36isnt too usefull unless its for a larger area.

I would think its great for a long term customer year after year, if i could make money at it and not sink a ton of money up front just for this job it would be worth it. 

Also, when you work for them and bill them per hour, have any of you had people start complaining at the end or when they get the bill like i saw you use the bathroom for 5 minutes here and you wernt driving fast for an hour here, or so on? Ive always billed per job not per hour so far and seems to work ok. Thanks!


----------

